# WC Playoffs - First Rd: (6) Memphis Grizzlies @ Portland Trail Blazers (3) [VOTE!!!]



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Vote based on who you think would win in a seven game series.

Open to all. 

You cannot vote for your matchup, or conference. *
















*GM: Samael

C- Pau Gasol/Dikembe Mutombo
PF- Chris Bosh/Maurice Taylor/Chris Taft 
SF- Michael Finley/James Singleton/Matt Barnes
SG- Ben Gordon/C.J Miles
PG- Delonte West/Royal Ivey


*


*@*














*GM: Dissonance19

C-Amare Stoudemire/David Harrison/Dale Davis
PF- Udonis Haslem/Michael Ruffin
SF- James Posey/Maurice Evans/Travis Outlaw
SG- Michael Redd/Charlie Bell
PG- Anthony Johnson/Lindsey Hunter
*


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: WC Playoffs - First Rd: (6) Memphis Grizzlies @ Portland Trail Blazers (3)*

I'm truly amazed at how there are 28 views in this thread, and only 1 vote


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: WC Playoffs - First Rd: (6) Memphis Grizzlies @ Portland Trail Blazers (3)*

2 very strong teams but the Grizz score too many for the blazers.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: WC Playoffs - First Rd: (6) Memphis Grizzlies @ Portland Trail Blazers (3)*



Dissonance19 said:


> I'm truly amazed at how there are 28 views in this thread, and only 1 vote


Probably most of the views are the team owners checking on the results.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

*Re: WC Playoffs - First Rd: (6) Memphis Grizzlies @ Portland Trail Blazers (3)*

Memphis has 3 bonafide 1st rounders, and that should seal the win.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: WC Playoffs - First Rd: (6) Memphis Grizzlies @ Portland Trail Blazers (3)*



Pain5155 said:


> Memphis has 3 bonafide 1st rounders, and that should seal the win.


Gasol, Bosh, and ??? No one else is a first rder. Ben Gordon is no first rder.


I find it hard to believe with no bench, along with Finley and West as starters there, they could beat my team. Ivey and Miles won't contribute much for them. 

My team has a good balance of offense and defense. Redd/Amare. Posey/Udonis, who 2 capable scorers in their own right, who play defense first. Udonis, I think would neutralize Bosh. I would also like matchup of Posey on Finley. Gasol and Amare would be interesting. If not for any of that, I also have a pretty solid bench too, which I think would be more than enough to win. 

Remember, this is a 7 game series, you pick based on that


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: WC Playoffs - First Rd: (6) Memphis Grizzlies @ Portland Trail Blazers (3) [VOTE!*

Hmmm pretty evenly matched teams if I might say. I'll just go with Amare being healthy so portland gets my vote.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: WC Playoffs - First Rd: (6) Memphis Grizzlies @ Portland Trail Blazers (3) [VOTE!*

Even though the Blazers lack a true PG IMO. They just have to many shooters to get it done.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*(6) Memphis Grizzlies advance*

[because people are blind or insane. Haven't decided which  ]


----------

